# Swirl



## Chiller (Feb 2, 2009)

A few more of my lake series. I ended up with about 30 shots from the 3 day event.  Cant wait for more winter now. :lmao::lmao:




 

Even in nature, there is evil. I called this one...The Mouth of Hell. Looking into one of the blow holes. 


 
I remember when this tree went over the edge of the bluffs...now it is buried.​

 


 
o.k. ... last one for now. I dont want to hog the gallery :er:​


----------



## rufus5150 (Feb 2, 2009)

Why are these in the 'just for fun' section?

They're gorgeous.


----------



## sleepingdragon (Feb 2, 2009)

I'll be waiting for the book. 
Great job.


----------



## Slaphead (Feb 2, 2009)

rufus5150 said:


> Why are these in the 'just for fun' section.



Probably because he's having fun. You should see his serious work - but not directly after dinner, that would be bad.

Beautiful shots again Chiller - love the ice mouth.


----------



## rufus5150 (Feb 2, 2009)

> You should see his serious work



Oh, I have


----------



## Artograph (Feb 3, 2009)

_Wonderful_....every single one!!!

:O)


----------



## NateS (Feb 3, 2009)

Wow again.  3, 4, and 5 are among my favs on these.  What an exceptional problem you must be faced with.....so many incredible photos from the same scene that you'll probably have to decide which one's to print now.


----------



## alarionov (Feb 3, 2009)

wow crazy beautiful!


----------



## manaheim (Feb 3, 2009)

Wow, those are stunning.  The blowhole one is eerie and disturbing.

You know, I came into this section of the forum JUST in case you had posted... I was not dissapointed.  Amazing shots, Chiller.  Thanks for posting them.


----------



## Chiller (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks for your kind replies.  I appreciate you stopping in and commenting.


----------

